# Lake allatoona Blockhouse Tuesday Nighter



## swamphunter1 (May 7, 2014)

Myself(Brian Redd) and Justin Walton have decided to get the Tuesday night blockhouse tournament at toona up and running for this summer. Starts this coming Tuesday May 13th. We should be fishing every Tuesday night this summer except Memorial Day week. Last week of July we will be fishing the college national championship on Chatuge so probably a no go that week also. No classic. No points. 100% payback every night. Tournaments will run from 6:30-10:30 out of Blockhouse. Hopefully this will give some people closer to the lower end a chance to fish and get home at a decent hour.  $30 entry fee. $5 of that goes to big fish. Then there will be an optional $10 side pot. Come on with it. Should be a good time. Ramp only allows first 50 boats to fish. Sign ups at the ramp. Let me know any questions you have. Also if you have a facebook find "Allatoona Tuesday Night Tournament" and like it to get more info and keep up. We will be posting winning weights and info there after tournaments also.


----------



## swamphunter1 (May 12, 2014)

will be wrapping sign ups up around 6:15 tomorrow. Hope to see some people there.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jun 4, 2014)

There's been a pretty good turn out with 23 boats at the last two tournaments. Y'all come on out and fish! Hopefully it'll keep on growing and reach that 50 boat mark!

Next tournament is Tuesday, June 10th. We'll see y'all out there!


----------



## samthefisher8 (Jun 10, 2014)

Is it a five fish limit or a 3 fish limit and what are the minimum requirements for a fish to be legal and what species are aloud?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 15, 2014)

samthefisher8 said:


> Is it a five fish limit or a 3 fish limit and what are the minimum requirements for a fish to be legal and what species are aloud?


 
It's a 5 fish tournament. 12" to weigh. No dead fish are weighed. Largemouth bass and/or spotted bass may be weighed. 




I'll be running the tournament tonight folks. I hope to see y'all at the ramp! We only have a few more Tuesday nighters left until the permit expires.


----------



## wretched64 (Jul 17, 2014)

does anyone have an address for the blockhouse   never been there and just started fishing allatoona. im from canton


----------



## MCBIG (Jul 18, 2014)

To get to BlockHouse ramp .
If you are coming from downtown Acworth,take Mainstreet
(hwy 293) toward Emerson,when you cross the lake turn right on Sandtown Rd the ramp will be on the right-


----------

